# Probleme ipod touch



## design2 (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous

Cela va faire maintenant deux semaines que mon ipod touch et passé a la machine a laver, je l'avais sécher longuement et par miracle il s'est mis a remarché .Donc je lorsque j'ai vu que tout risque était écarté je me mis a l'utilisé.La cela fait trois jours qu'il ne fonctionne plus et la encore un second miracle l'écran s'allume mais le tactile ne fonctionne je ne peu donc pas déverrouiller l'écran .
Que faire?
je vous remercie par avance de vos réponse


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2010)

Passe-le au sèche-linge....


NON déconne pas je plaisante!!


----------



## design2 (10 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Passe-le au sèche-linge....
> 
> 
> NON déconne pas je plaisante!!


pourquoi pas j'ai déjà essayer le micro-onde sa a pas fonctionner.
s'il vous plait j'aimerais une réponse sérieuse


----------



## françois156 (10 Octobre 2010)

Il est sous garantie ? Si oui envois le direct chez Apple


----------



## design2 (10 Octobre 2010)

Merci du conseil mais je ne pense pas que la garantit soit pris en compte quand l'ipod passe a la machine a laver :rose:


----------



## françois156 (11 Octobre 2010)

Là je sais pas, désolé


----------



## mac.love (11 Octobre 2010)

tu peux toujours essayer le sav t'as rien à perdre! moi le mien avait pris de l'eau, je l'ai envoyé on me l'a changé quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

design2 a dit:


> pourquoi pas j'ai déjà essayer le micro-onde sa a pas fonctionner.


 
Tu as passé ton iTouch au micro-ondes ???

'tain, j'espère que tu n'as pas de chien...


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

appuit trees trees fort?
Mais sinon change le...


----------

